# Chocolate covered cherries.



## IKE (Dec 21, 2017)

Every year around the holidays Walmart has Queen Anne chocolate covered cherries and I absolutely love them, mama doesn't care for them she says that they are just too sweet for her.

Anyway, I've been cutting back and have lost ten pounds in the past month and I hope to shed about twenty more but knowing how much I like them what does mama come back from Wally World with today ?.......yep, a box of Queen Anne cherries !

They come ten to a box for $1.49 and each one is 75 calories......I had my dieting stir fried veggies for supper but then I was a bad little boy and ate four of the cherries.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2017)

I have it on good authority that chocolate covered cherries make men weak. In your best interest, I offer to eat them for you.


----------



## jujube (Dec 21, 2017)

If you eat them standing on one foot with your eyes closed and facing the east, the calories don't count.


----------



## IKE (Dec 21, 2017)

Shalimar; I have it on good authority that chocolate covered cherries make men weak. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> But Confucius say..........


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2017)

My hubby loves chocolate covered cherries and has gotten a box or two every year since we have been married. He prefers Cella brand,dark chocolate cherries because they have a liquid center around the cherry rather than cream.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2017)

Ok, there's 6 left. Have 2 tomorrow, then put the rest in the freezer.  (if they're not already gone by now layful


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2017)

IKE said:


> Every year around the holidays Walmart has Queen Anne chocolate covered cherries and I absolutely love them, ...
> 
> They come ten to a box for $1.49 and each one is 75 calories......I had my dieting stir fried veggies for supper but then I was a bad little boy and ate four of the cherries.


 I say if you're going to have something sweet, go all the way.   It's easier to stop if they are really, really, really sweet.  I like them too, Ike.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 21, 2017)

When we were kids my mother would buy 1 box at Christmas and the 3 of us would fight over them. When we were in our teens she would buy each one of us our own box along with our other presents.  That's the only time we got them. She died several years ago on Dec, 13th. When I opened her fridge to clean it out there were 3 boxes of cherries waiting to be wrapped for us for Christmas.  After that year I started buying my brother and sister a box every Christmas in memory of mama. They say its still the best present they get every year.  BTW, Ike, that's the brand I buy at Walmarts here.  After mama died I paid 99 cents a box until about 5 years ago. This years price  was 1.46 at Walmart.  I always get me a box too and they last about 2 days but I don't care. Christmas has never been the same since she died. The cherries remind me of her so much.  If I dare go there before Christmas I might get me another box!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2017)

IKE said:


> But Confucius say..........
> 
> View attachment 46359


Confucius was a man, he lied. Loll.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2017)

IKE said:


> Every year around the holidays Walmart has Queen Anne chocolate covered cherries and I absolutely love them, mama doesn't care for them she says that they are just too sweet for her.
> 
> Anyway, I've been cutting back and have lost ten pounds in the past month and I hope to shed about twenty more but knowing how much I like them what does mama come back from Wally World with today ?.......yep, a box of Queen Anne cherries !
> 
> ...



Enjoy your Christmas treats! 

It's not what you eat on holidays that piles up the pounds it's what you eat the rest of the year.

I always get a kick out of the giant box that only contains 10 pieces of candy.

Make mine dark chocolate please.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2017)

I would have to have both!!


----------



## dollie (Dec 22, 2017)

ike they tell you to eat dark chocolate  and that is fruit in the middle of the candy---so all is good--lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My hubby loves chocolate covered cherries and has gotten a box or two every year since we have been married. He prefers Cella brand,dark chocolate cherries because they have a liquid center around the cherry rather than cream.



We like the Cellas with the liquid filling too Ruth, but they don't seem to sell them in dark chocolate locally, but the milk is fine for me.  Ike, you're lucky you don't have to share the box with your wife! layful:


----------



## IKE (Dec 22, 2017)

dollie said:


> ike they tell you to eat dark chocolate  and that is fruit in the middle of the candy---so all is good--lol



I like the way you think Dollie.


----------



## Temperance (Dec 22, 2017)

Usually get the Cella brand, will have to look for the Queen Anne brand now too.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2017)

:getit:      OMG   Forgot all about 'em.   Luv them.   Gotta shop.  Hope the store didn't run out !


----------

